# iPod nano (5th generation) buttons not working



## TechNoah (Sep 21, 2011)

OK, so my brothers iPod nano 5th gen accidentally went through the washer and it didn't work. We tried plugging it in (before we knew that wasn't the best thing to do) and it still didn't work. That was a month or two ago (I think). Flash forward to today, we had recently out it in a bag of rice for a week of two and then plugged it in. It hadn't worked and we left it plugged in for a few days until today when I tried a different charger I found. It didn't work, but when I unplugged it, I was surprised to see the apple logo. It then went to the menu but none of the buttons worked. The orientation sensor still worked though. I tried messing around with it, and then it started to play music. I plugged in earbuds with volume control buttons and they worked. I unplugged them and it paused. Later my brother was messing with it and it started playing music again. And then it somehow went back to the menu. Through all this it had been unplugged a few times and the battery indicator drained in a minute. So the question is: is it fixable, and if so, how can I fix it?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I doubt its fixable.

Since you said the buttons are not working and the battery drains quickly, I would just move on.


----------



## TechNoah (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm wondering if the battery really drains or if it's just an indicator problem.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It could be either since water can ruin many things.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You can only try doing a full charge say overnight and see how it behaves IE if it drains quickly, then the chances are it has some issues and even if it holds a charge you still have the buttons problem you mentioned.


----------



## TechNoah (Sep 21, 2011)

Is there any way to open it up without messing it up?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You do so at your own risk https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=o...hannel=sb&gfe_rd=cr&ei=__qVU-3uLsfR8gfkqIG4CA


----------



## TechNoah (Sep 21, 2011)

OK... well, it looks like the click wheel is connected via a ribbon cable, any chane it's loose? Also I found out the reason it started playing was the shake to shuffle feature.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Have you tested out the battery charging


----------



## TechNoah (Sep 21, 2011)

Just did. I had put it back in the rice several hours ago and surprisingly it's held at around the same level as when I unplugged it. I tried the buttons but they didn't work. So it it possible the ribbon cable is somehow loose? Could it have been jarred loose by the washer and dryer? Or maybe did the water ruin the cable?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

That is possible as it could take some serious knocks in a washer.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

It might be worth placing it somewhere where there's a warm draught for a day or 2, if there's any covers that will open then do so - There might still be some moisture trapped inside the switches under the buttons, if so, it will need moving air to dry out.

Otherwise, the laundry chemicals might well have eaten some of the insides of the iPod :sigh:


----------

